# Harvested to early..



## Funkfarmer (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey all, is there anything i can do with some MJ that was harvested to early. The trichs were mostly cloudy, but i paniced(how do you spell paniced?) because it looked like she was dying. I will learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 5, 2008)

The MJ smells great( it NL by the way),smoke is nice, but no effects.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 5, 2008)

not much you can do, dry it and smoke it. mostly cloudy should give you a good heady buzz.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 5, 2008)

but i paniced(how do you spell paniced?) [/quote]i think theres an 11 in there somewhere...wake-n-bake:bongin:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, You should get some buzz, i took some off one of my plants the other day, all clear trichs and i get a buzz from it, just not the "couch lock" you get from amber trichs.  Have no idea why you arent feeling something, even a mental high is missing?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

With even just a few cloudy trichs you should feel something. Where were the seeds from? 

You spell it panicked I think.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, thats right Puff Its" pan11iced". Thanks for clearing that up. If i smoke a hole bunch i get a little buzz, The seeds were from nirvana. thanks all!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

maybe they just bad seeds then? I know nirvana are pretty cheap and not all that distinctive.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 5, 2008)

Idk, I took a few clones that are in flower right now, only about a week but they smell delicous. The plant i harvested didnt smell at all???


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, next seed buy will def. be a better quality.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

ahh interesting you say that it didn't have any smell!!!

I have grown several Lowryder #2 over the last few months and a few of them haven't had any smell of weed at all, and the smoke was VERY bland and didn't really have any effect. Whereas I picked off 4 of the lowest most under developed buds the other day off my current stinker and quick dried them in microwave and they were great!

Weird! Maybe its something to do with this lack of smell, just a bad plant. Who knows!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe she just needed more veg time to mature?


----------



## fragglemills (Aug 5, 2008)

i've just started 12/12 with my plants 
what are these trichs you speak of


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey fraggle, after your plant is on 12/12 for a few weeks youll notice some, crystaly white hairs forming on the leaves. They are called trichomes, and are filled with resin, youll need to look at them through a microscope to watch for color change, as that will determine when you harvest. there is a lot of info about trichs on MP, take a look. Its important. Good luck


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Ok maybe its me but im confused.  What do you mean you got no buzz?  Bad seeds?  Im growing the SAME seeds and I can assure you they are not bad seeds and they are well worth the money!  I harvested a plant to early my last grow and it wasnt NL but just plain ole bagseed and even it gave me a high!  Unless you harvested REAL early like lets say 3 or 4 weeks into flower than IMO your not smoking it right!  

Love the avatar of the KiKi. *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Aug 8, 2008)

Trust me smell isn't always an indicator of potency or taste.  Did you allow it to dry properly?


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 8, 2008)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Trust me smell isn't always an indicator of potency or taste.  Did you allow it to dry properly?



That's good to know.  Reading this thread, I was starting to worry, as my plants don't smell much at all, even 8 weeks into flowering.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2008)

Mostly cloudy trichs should get you plenty high.  I always harvest some when the trichs are 1/2 clear and 1/2 cloudy for that cerebral up high that comes with a little earlier harvest.

I rather like plants that do not give off a whole lot of odor as they are flowering.  Real skunky plants make stealth a lot tougher.

Curing correctly will usually give you that great taste that we all like.


----------



## Tater (Aug 8, 2008)

I grew some BCBigbud that has little to no odour until after I harvested it.  That stuff will knock you on your butt.  Has it been properly cured and dried?  I noticed a big difference between 7 days of cure and 3 weeks of cure, mainly in the type of high and how hard it hit.  Or I'm just crazy, not sure your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Thorn (Aug 9, 2008)

mine was dried and cured thoroughly. and just had a sample last night from a different plant from same batch of seeds and it knocked us out! I was only saying my personal experiences that my last plant didnt have odour at all and was not strong whatsoever and yes I do know how to smoke marijuana thank you  oh and in the case of my plant it had plenty of veg as it was autoflowering hehe


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2008)

*i harvested my nl early with just 20% cloudy trichs ,,also not much smell but its doing a fine job of getting me  high :48:*


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 9, 2008)

I dried and cured properly, as a matter of fact im still curing to see if that helps. The clones i took from that same plant are in flower right now and they smell awsome, so we shall see. Thanks everyone.


----------



## 215zealot (Aug 22, 2008)

you can quick dry buds in the microwave?? doesnt that destroy THC?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 24, 2008)

a little yes, thats why you do it in short bursts at a time. Although its always better to let your bud air dry


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 29, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Hey all, is there anything i can do with some MJ that was harvested to early. The trichs were mostly cloudy, but i paniced(how do you spell paniced?) because it looked like she was dying. I will learn from my mistakes.



Mostly cloudy is good.  That's my preference anyway.  Gives you a really nice trippy high and doesn't leave you in a coma later.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 29, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> I grew some BCBigbud that has little to no odour until after I harvested it.  That stuff will knock you on your butt.  Has it been properly cured and dried?  I noticed a big difference between 7 days of cure and 3 weeks of cure, mainly in the type of high and how hard it hit.  Or I'm just crazy, not sure your guess is as good as mine




No, you're right on the money. The high gets better, IME, up to four weeks from harves, IF you do it right. The high at three days compared to seven is severely different. And, another week of curing will put it at it's peak.

Hey smoky, how'd you dry it?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe it was something you gave it before harvest?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 30, 2008)

I hung the whole plant to dry for several days until the outer leaves were a bit crispy than manicured and put them in to jars in a cool dark drawer. As far as before harvest goes i just used my same routine of fox farm nutes as usual.


----------

